# Nik Color Efex Pro 4 problem



## brian09223 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm using Lightroom 5.5
I have Color Efex Pro 4 and have two problems.
 1) When I'm in Lightroom and want to edit in CEP 4, I click on the "Photo" drop down menu and go to Edit in CEP4. The screen blinks when selected then nothing. This just started happening all of a sudden. Usually it goes to a Select Edit menu.  When I use CEP 3 it works fine. No Idea how to fix.
2) When I get to the edit menu in CEP 4 there are 3 choices, Edit a copy with Lightroom Adjustments, Edit a copy and Edit original. When I go to the edit in CEP 4 the only available choice is Edit with copy of Lightroom adjustments, the rest are greyed out. I want to choose the other options, how do I do it?


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 20, 2015)

someone is going to ask 'which LR' Brian 

in a forum like this, the LR model would be better than the camera model  in the signature 

I have had similar drama but have no idea what the fix was; sorry


----------



## brian09223 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks. It never occurred to me to list the LR version. I think the easy fix would be to un-install and re-install.  That doesn't fix the problem, it goes around it.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Brian,

Are you still using the standalone version of CEP4 or have you installed the Nik Collection from Google? 

-louie


----------



## brian09223 (Jul 20, 2015)

I installed the Nik Collection from Google.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe that there have been some problems on some Windows system in some of the recent updates. There have also been some issues with different GPU configurations. Try disabling the GPU in your Nik settiings. If that doesn't work I would suggest that you download and install the latest release from the google.com/nikcollection (click the trial button). 

To be absolutely sure you get rid of any problematic files first run the uninstall. If that doesn't work I recommend going to the Nik Collection help center and sending them an email with your problem.

-louie


----------



## brian09223 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you for the help Louie. I can't figure how out of the blue this program just went haywire. It has worked fine up until last week. Why couldn't Google leave well enough alone.(you have to blame somebody)


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Brian,

Yes the Google release methodology is less than helpful. After Nik was purchased by Google the release system changed to a "auto-magic" background update if your computer was not running any host (Lightroom Photoshop, etc.) applications. There have been some problems with this. I am cautiously optimistic that this may change to what I consider a much more user friendly notification of update availability. Then each user can install when it makes sense to them. Not to mention you will actually know when and what changes are being made.

-louie


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 21, 2015)

I found help at-
https://support.google.com/nikcollection/?hl=en#


----------



## brian09223 (Jul 22, 2015)

I went to the Nik support web site and tried the fix they recommended and it didn't work. I'm calling the Nik Support line tonight when I get home. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## brian09223 (Jul 22, 2015)

I called Google and they were very helpful even though I didn't understand what they were talking about some of the time. They sent me a link to re-install Nik Collection.That didn't work so he had me delete the CEP 4 pre set and create a new one. After that everything worked fine. You send them your phone # and they call you back. I waited 3 minutes tops. They are very easy to work with in my opinion. If anyone is having problems with Nik Collection I would recommend  giving them a call.


----------

